# Is mexican hat plant vivarium safe!?



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi I have a mexican hat plant or mother of thousands as its also known.. Anyone who knows anything about this plant will know you get hundreds of tiny seedlings growing along the leaves of the plant (hence the mother of thousands). Anyway wondering if I could put on in my L williamsi tank as it has a good sturdy stem and strong leaves so would hold their weight!? tank is 60-80% humidty and around 25-27 'C. They look like this! -


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone help?


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Bump!!! !!!!


----------

